# A Few Paddock Pictures of My Loud LEOPARD Mare



## Jill (Jul 1, 2007)

Today, I got some AMHR temp to perm pictures of two of my horses and got a couple of *Little Wee Klassic Showgirl* that I wanted to share.

These aren't necessarily going to work for the AMHR certificates because her head is turned to the camera but I got 167 of the two horses I need to update, and these were "pretty" enough to share. Yes... One-Hundred-And-Sixty-Seven pictures of two horses all to get those eight (4 pics x 2 horses) magic registration pictures






Nothing fancy, except the spots, and just pictured ungroomed and hanging around. She's half mini mare, half lap dog. She's the one that tries to climb the fence to get over to where I am. I love "Klassy" very much!!!

*[SIZE=12pt]Little Wee Klassic Showgirl[/SIZE]*[SIZE=8pt]37.75" AMHR Bay Leopard Granddaughter of C-Chief Proud Eagle -- 5 Generations of Leopard Behind Her[/SIZE]
















[SIZE=14pt]_Thanks for looking at my spotted wonder!!!_[/SIZE]


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 1, 2007)

Jill said:


> These aren't necessarily going to work for the AMHR certificates because her head is turned to the camera but I got 167 of the two horses I need to update, and these were "pretty" enough to share. Yes... One-Hundred-And-Sixty-Seven pictures of two horses all to get those eight (4 pics x 2 horses) magic registration pictures


Thank goodness for digital film!!!! Klassy looks beautiful



:

AMHR did accept a picture of one of my colts that looked a lot like the first picture you have posted where her head is just slightly toward the camera, and you can still see all of her neck. She does look really nice in that picture, so you might try it!



:


----------



## Mona (Jul 1, 2007)

LOVE those spots!!



: In that last pic, it looks like a few of her spots washed off on her butt! :bgrin


----------



## Cara (Jul 1, 2007)

awe what a darling. i love her



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 1, 2007)

Awe Jill, I think we both had spots on the brain today! She's aweful purdy!

Just for grins and giggles, I thought it would be fun to compare..........

Father/Daughter A.






Father/Daughter B.






Father/Daughter C. (Mer's pic in this one is a little distorted, I had to stretch it a little.)


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2007)

That is too neat!!! I have always thought Klassy looks A LOT like her daddy


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 1, 2007)

Definately have the same head........she has his ears for sure!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah




I think so too. A lot of appys have heads I'm not wild about, but I like theirs







And love the apostrophe ears, too!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 1, 2007)

ok i have no clue about the breeding on either so don't shoot me... but if Spot and Klassy are NOT related, they need to get married



:



:


----------



## hairicane (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats a pretty girl!!!! I just love looking at spots



:



:


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 2, 2007)

KLASSY!!!!!! Jill she looks wonderful and so happy!!! You know how I feel about this girl--she has my heart all wrapped up in that sweet kissy face!!! I love her so much! Thank you for sharing new pics!! So...eh-hem....does she have anything she wants to share??

-Amy


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, thanks, Amy! Klassy is the sweetest horse I've ever met. She's really special.

As to a "secret", no, she doesn't have one! I bred her to DunIT 1x, but at that point, I was letting DunIT do it 2x a day (one mare in the morning, another one in the evening). DunIT didn't tell me that was probably too much for a 2yo stud muffin!!!

So, she didn't catch the first time, and then I got a little cold footed... I have four other mares who may be in foal to him, and then a perlino BTU granddaughter in foal to Big City. Since I've only had 2 previous foals, I decided to ease up and we'll try it again next year with Klassy x DunIT (or maybe x Destiny!).


----------



## CJMM6 (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh Jill, Klassy looks so good. :aktion033: I knew both of her parents and they are awsome. You are giveing

Klassy a wonderful home. Good Luck on those Appy foals cjmm


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 3, 2007)

I am just IN LOVE with her!!! If you ever had to sell her, contact me, I"ll take her!!! GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!

Jessi


----------



## drk (Jul 3, 2007)

Must be APPY Day on the forum :aktion033: I just love it :aktion033:

Beautiful girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 3, 2007)

Gosh Jill,

Klassy is just beautiful! I just LOVE all those spots!! She not only has the color but she has the conformation to go with it!

I am partial to Khaki but Klassy comes in a close second!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies!!!

I've been very happy with Klassy. Last year, I traded a leopard gelding that I really didn't ever click with for her. It was a great trade for me because of all my horses, Klassy and Bacardi LOVE me the most (and were born one day apart -- maybe we are zodiologically (sp?) very compatible!).

Plus, though I'm not a real appy person (solid colors usually are my preference), I do really like having a leopard to look at.

I was tickled the first time I trimmed her bridle path to see her bridle path is leopard spotted just like the rest of her.

Klassy is even sweeter than the pictures show. She just wants to be with her people. Most of my minis love people, but Klassy takes it to a whole other level.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

what a beauty!!!

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## feather__baby (Jul 4, 2007)

What a beautiful girl ! and she sounds like a sweety too



:



: . Great pics

:aktion033:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 4, 2007)

She commands attention with those spots, doesn't she? Wow!


----------

